# Metromile Insurance now available



## Sacto Burbs

I ordered the gadget you put in the car to measure your miles.

*INSURANCE DESIGNED FOR RIDESHARING*
Introducing Pay-Per-Mile Auto Insurance from








Sacto Burbs, we're excited to announce our collaboration with Metromile, an insurance provider offering new and innovative personal auto coverage for rideshare drivers.

Metromile lets you buy personal auto insurance on a pay-per-mile basis, so it works perfectly with our existing $1 million commercial liability policy.
Only Pay for the Coverage You Need
Plus, Metromile also lets you set your preferred coverage limits, select optional coverage, and choose comprehensive and collision deductibles for extra peace of mind.
FIND OUT MORE
*Per-mile insurance through Metromile, is underwritten by National General Insurance Group and available to Uber rideshare partners in California, Illinois, and Washington (coming soon to more states). *Uber maintains rideshare insurance through its subsidiaries, Rasier LLC, Rasier-CA LLC, and affiliates, underwritten by James River Insurance Company.
Uber Technologies Inc., 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help Unsubscribe


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 5694
> 
> 
> I ordered the gadget you put in the car to measure your miles.
> 
> *INSURANCE DESIGNED FOR RIDESHARING*
> Introducing Pay-Per-Mile Auto Insurance from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacto Burbs, we're excited to announce our collaboration with Metromile, an insurance provider offering new and innovative personal auto coverage for rideshare drivers.
> 
> Metromile lets you buy personal auto insurance on a pay-per-mile basis, so it works perfectly with our existing $1 million commercial liability policy.
> Only Pay for the Coverage You Need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, Metromile also lets you set your preferred coverage limits, select optional coverage, and choose comprehensive and collision deductibles for extra peace of mind.
> FIND OUT MORE
> *Per-mile insurance through Metromile, is underwritten by National General Insurance Group and available to Uber rideshare partners in California, Illinois, and Washington (coming soon to more states). *Uber maintains rideshare insurance through its subsidiaries, Rasier LLC, Rasier-CA LLC, and affiliates, underwritten by James River Insurance Company.
> Uber Technologies Inc., 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> Get Help Unsubscribe


There will always be that nagging question about what James River will really cover for the driver involved in an accident with pax onboard.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Got the gadget. Plugged it in to the car's diagnostic port (very easy) and went for a drive to the store.

4 miles, 28 MPG, $0.39 fuel cost, 19 minutes round trip. (gas price estimated by Metromile)

Big Brother is now watching my car.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Got the gadget. Plugged it in to the car's diagnostic port (very easy) and went for a drive to the store.
> 
> 4 miles, 28 MPG, $0.39 fuel cost, 19 minutes round trip. (gas price estimated by Metromile)
> 
> Big Brother is now watching my car.


Does metromile cover you for medical costs in case of accident?

As a customer of Metromile will you be flagged somehow and maybe your personal insurance find out about you ubering?

Does price per mile change if you drive more miles? Or is it same rate per mile for whole year?

Can you tell us how much it costs per mile?


----------



## Walkersm

observer said:


> As a customer of Metromile will you be flagged somehow and maybe your personal insurance find out about you ubering?


I think metromile replaces your personal insurance, so no one to find out anything. It is primary from what I understand.


----------



## observer

Walkersm said:


> I think metromile replaces your personal insurance, so no one to find out anything. It is primary from what I understand.


It's an interesting concept but depending on how many miles you drive maybe expensive. I found this article on Metromile,

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6812430

From the article there is a monthly base pay plus a few cents per mile. I would think drivers are charged differently based on personal usage.

The writer could save 25 dllrs a month over his old policy but HE DOESN'T ALWAYS DRIVE TO WORK.

Interesting to see how this works out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Metromile says that if you drive less than 10,000 miles a year, you normally save money with them. They become your primary personal insurance, app on or otherwise. Still not clear if they cover collision while Uber insurance is supposed to be covering.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I did a normal 4 hour shift today. It measured my miles and told me:

Estimated 3,000 miles per month

$135/month Additional insurance cost with Metromile (compared to my current insurance)


----------



## observer

Which will bring you over your 30K mile estimated yearly mileage by 6K.

What happens then? Does monthly charge and cents per mile stay the same or go up?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

It is always per mile. On long trips if you go over 150 miles per day, the extra miles are free. Big Sur here I come.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

If txrides thinks it's a good idea. I might get the insurance also.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> It is always per mile. On long trips if you go over 150 miles per day, the extra miles are free. Big Sur here I come.


I have this insurance too. Where did you read/hear that it is free after 150 miles in a day?
(Haven't gotten my first bill yet....I'll let you all know how it compares to the other Hybrid Insurance I had before this when I get the bill.)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2014/8/27/the-low-down-on-pay-per-mile-insurance


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Here are some screen shots. It also shows exactly when I started and stopped my shift. I like that.

The gas cost is an estimate based on some national number they have.

It also shows when I have my car off. I always turn it off when I'm waiting. So that's time I'm not working, but exchanging quips with you clowns


----------



## chi1cabby

Sacto Burbs said:


> $135/month Additional insurance cost with Metromile (compared to my current insurance)


Let's take $135/month avg per Uber driver. Uber had 160,000 Drivers in Dec 2014. 20%, or 32,000 Drivers were commercially insured UberBLACK/SUV/LUX/TAXI.
128,000 x $135 = $17,280,000
For reference, Uber & Lyft combined paid $18.7M in premiums to James River Insr during the first 3Qs, 2014.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-premium-enough.8557/#post-104349
*So Uber fraudulently cost shifted $17.28M in premiums in Dec 2014 alone, while Uber & Lyft paid $18.7M total in premiums for first 9 months of 2014!*


----------



## chi1cabby

Let's assume that there were only 75,000 Uber & Lyft Drivers on average per month in 2014.
$135 x 12 x 75,000 = $121,500,000

*$121.5M in premiums fraudulently cost shifted by Uber & Lyft in 2014.*


----------



## LEAFdriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2014/8/27/the-low-down-on-pay-per-mile-insurance


_ "The monthly base rate varies based on the number of days in the month and how much you drive. You also aren't charged for the miles you drive over 150 a day (250 in Washington). Starting with your second bill, the per-mile charges for the previous month are added to your bill."_

Thank you! I didn't know this! It pays then to put in fewer long days instead of more short days! I put 174 miles on the car today...so the last 24 - on way home from my last airport run- were _free_!  (Insurance-wise anyway!)


----------



## LEAFdriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> It also shows when I have my car off. I always turn it off when I'm waiting. So *that's time I'm not working, but exchanging quips with you clowns*


 Me too!


----------



## observer

LEAFdriver said:


> _ "The monthly base rate varies based on the number of days in the month and how much you drive. You also aren't charged for the miles you drive over 150 a day (250 in Washington). Starting with your second bill, the per-mile charges for the previous month are added to your bill."_
> 
> Thank you! I didn't know this! It pays then to put in fewer long days instead of more short days! I put 174 miles on the car today...so the last 24 - on way home from my last airport run- were _free_!  (Insurance-wise anyway!)





Sacto Burbs said:


> I did a normal 4 hour shift today. It measured my miles and told me:
> 
> Estimated 3,000 miles per month
> 
> $135/month Additional insurance cost with Metromile (compared to my current insurance)


It states in the link, "the less you drive the more you save". Might be good for part time drivers, full time drivers maybe not.

"Stay under 10K miles per year" I put that much on the car without Uber.

"6 months and then premiums are reevaluated" Gives them time to analyze data and possibly lower the rates??? I doubt it more likely raise the premiums.

"Drive more miles may not work financially" This is probably where most full timers will be.

It may work out for part timers but I doubt it will work for full timers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The key is that the insurance is actually available. You can buy it. Until more hybrid insurance becomes available this looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> The key is that the insurance is actually available. You can buy it. Until more hybrid insurance becomes available this looks like a good deal to me.


Very true, and at least they know about you Ubering.

You may want to reevaluate the coverage yourself at the 6 month point. It may be better to go all the way and just get commercial coverage. The costs may turn out to be fairly close.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I only do four hours a day five days a week. Where do I get commercial insurance in California for this anyway.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> I only do four hours a day five days a week. Where do I get commercial insurance in California for this anyway.


Wow, you work 20 hrs a week and do 3000 miles a month. Thats a lot of miles.
So if a full time driver works 60 hrs a week. He would drive approximately 9000 miles and be charged 135 x 3 or 405 dllrs a month. That is as much as some commercial insurance quotes.

Sounds to me like this insurance is really a commercial policy broken up into smaller portions.

Which is still good because you only use what you need.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> I only do four hours a day five days a week. Where do I get commercial insurance in California for this anyway.


Probably the only available commercial policy would be Limo Insurance.


----------



## Godric

I like it. It shows all miles you drive in your daily report. You pay your monthly rate plus your rate per mile on personal miles and period 1 miles only. No per mile rate from ping to drop off. Makes me mentally drop off and park and wait till next ping. I had 18 miles yesterday on my per mile rate. I hate driving around waiting for a ping anyway. When I do it's always headed in the wrong direction it seems. My XL SUV is used 99.9% of the time for Uber.


----------



## observer

chi1cabby said:


> Let's take $135/month avg per Uber driver. Uber had 160,000 Drivers in Dec 2014. 20%, or 32,000 Drivers were commercially insured UberBLACK/SUV/LUX/TAXI.
> 128,000 x $135 = $17,280,000
> For reference, Uber & Lyft combined paid $18.7M in premiums to James River Insr during the first 3Qs, 2014.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-premium-enough.8557/#post-104349
> *So Uber fraudulently cost shifted $17.28M in premiums in Dec 2014 alone, while Uber & Lyft paid $18.7M total in premiums for first 9 months of 2014!*


The 135 is for 20 hrs per week.

If driver is full time, it is obviously more. I think this is really a commercial policy broken up into smaller portions.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I currently have very low insurance. I was a Sunday driver until I started driving Uber. You need to go to Metromile yourself and plug in your own insurance rate and the miles to see a quote


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> I currently have very low insurance. I was a Sunday driver until I started driving Uber. You need to go to Metromile yourself and plug in your own insurance rate and the miles to see a quote


I'm actually due for a renewal next week on my insurance. I am going to check metromile against my personal insurance then.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Boy, the sacrifices I make for you people. So I get a craving for Pepperidge Farm Brussels cookies. Do I put it on the shopping list and do all my shopping at one time so I don't pollute the air? No, I raised myself from my couch at 9 o'clock at night and in the name of assisting driver-kind I get in my car and drive to the store. I now sit after my great experiment, after giving my dog her one cookie commission, to see what a run to the store actually cost me ... er ... us. Per Metromile. 

3.7 miles, gas $.42, Using $.30 per mile operational cost that's an additional dollar. So my $4 bag of cookies actually cost me an additional $1.42.

Wow. Good thing the dog got her comission first or I would've stiffed her at those prices.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Boy, the sacrifices I make for you people. So I get a craving for Pepperidge Farm Brussels cookies. Do I put it on the shopping list and do all my shopping at one time so I don't pollute the air? No, I raised myself from my couch at 9 o'clock at night and in the name of assisting driver-kind I get in my car and drive to the store. I mow sit after my great experiment, after giving my dog her one cookie commission, to see What a run to the store actually cost me ... er ... us. Per Metromile.
> 
> 3.7 miles, gas $.42, Using $.30 per mile operational cost that's an additional dollar. So my $4 bag of cookies actually cost me an additional $1.42.
> 
> Wow. Good thing the dog got her comission first or I would've stiffed her at those prices.


I bet mileage might actually drop. You become more aware of actual everyday use of vehicle and start to plan your trips better.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Got burned last week by staying at home for an hour before my first call. Got burned this morning by going halfway downtown and getting hauled all the way back to my home to do my first pick up.

Early last week sat in downtown for almost an hour with no calls because I was three blocks away from where all the other drivers were getting calls. I only made $15 that day. Chaos theory sucks. 

Tomorrow I will try the don't move system, and the no more than 10 minutes system and see what my day looks like on metro mile. Really it's all just a crapshoot.


----------



## Godric

True...I just drive a couple hours a night in the Seattle area during busy times. It's pretty easy to go from ping to ping without a lot of empty miles or longer then 5 minutes wait time. I drive till the pings slow down then head for the house. Every once in a while I end up in a dead area then just head to the house. Yes, If I don't stay busy or end up in a crap area I head towards the house. I have a pooch that loves cookies also. Shes always happy to see me if I've been gone 5 minutes or 5 hours. Gotta love um.


----------



## Curtis Martin

I signed up with them today. Keep in mind that they cover yo during the periods that Uber doesn't. They track your total mileage drive, then get the mileage driven from the time you accept a trip, until you drop off the fare directly from Uber, then deduct that from your total mileage. Driving around between trips is charged to you. I was quoted $46.81 monthly base charge and 6.7 cents per mile. I chose 12,000 mi/yr for personal miles, which made my premium $127.21/mo. Farmers quoted my over $1200 per 6 mo.


----------



## observer

Curtis Martin said:


> I signed up with them today. Keep in mind that they cover yo during the periods that Uber doesn't. They track your total mileage drive, then get the mileage driven from the time you accept a trip, until you drop off the fare directly from Uber, then deduct that from your total mileage. Driving around between trips is charged to you. I was quoted $46.81 monthly base charge and 6.7 cents per mile. I chose 12,000 mi/yr for personal miles, which made my premium $127.21/mo. Farmers quoted my over $1200 per 6 mo.


What are your coverages?


----------



## Moofish

So what happens in the case that you get in an accident between ping and drop-off(period2-3)?
You're only paying for period 1(online before ping), so during period 2-3 you technically have no coverage because Uber "covers" you, wouldn't that negate Uber's policy of having coverage at the time of the accident? It just sounds like a loophole that Uber could use... But I should really look into it more before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## observer

Moofish said:


> So what happens in the case that you get in an accident between ping and drop-off(period2-3)?
> You're only paying for period 1(online before ping), so during period 2-3 you technically have no coverage because Uber "covers" you, wouldn't that negate Uber's policy of having coverage at the time of the accident? It just sounds like a loophole that Uber could use... But I should really look into it more before coming to any conclusions.


Not that Uber may try and worm out of anything but Uber has set up an exclusive arrangement with Metromile. Touts it as the solution to "rideshare" insurance problems.


----------



## Moofish

observer said:


> Not that Uber may try and worm out of anything but Uber has set up an exclusive arrangement with Metromile. Touts it as the solution to "rideshare" insurance problems.


Ya, here's the page for Uber drivers with better explanations: https://www.metromile.com/uber?utm_source=external&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=uber-announcement
I'll still look into it as its more legal than trying to make a claim with my current insurance situation, I just worry about Uber's coverage of the driver under their insurance.


----------



## sekani

Are there any experiences from anyone having to file a claim with Metromile? I want to know if they try to screw you over or if they really try to take care of you like a larger company (State Farm, Allstate) would.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Moofish said:


> Ya, here's the page for Uber drivers with better explanations: https://www.metromile.com/uber?utm_source=external&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=uber-announcement
> I'll still look into it as its more legal than trying to make a claim with my current insurance situation, I just worry about Uber's coverage of the driver under their insurance.


Most drivers are probably going to be safe for a one time (driver at fault) accident and getting coverage for their vehicle.

BUT after the accident/payout it will be deactivation, cancellation of insurance and insurance hell for 3 years or more afterwards depending on the personal injury amounts paid out. Could be an ultimate cost of anywhere from $5000,6000. to $15000-20000 depending on how long the driver remains in insurance hell. Could threaten their full time jobs too if they have to drive.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Most drivers are probably going to be safe for a one time (driver at fault) accident and getting coverage for their vehicle.
> 
> BUT after the accident/payout it will be deactivation, cancellation of insurance and insurance hell for 3 years or more afterwards depending on the personal injury amounts paid out. Could be an ultimate cost of anywhere from $5000,6000. to $15000-20000 depending on how long the driver remains in insurance hell. Could threaten their full time jobs too if they have to drive.


If drivers have low coverage limits, the insurance company will only pay UP TO those limits. Driver will be responsible for costs above those limits, either through James River or if denied coverage, out of their own pocket


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> If drivers have low coverage limits, the insurance company will only pay UP TO those limits. Driver will be responsible for costs above those limits, either through James River or if denied coverage, out of their own pocket


True as well. Seldom hear about drivers having to pay past the coverage limits though. Probably one of those dirty little insurance secrets the public seldom hears about. But I suspect a lot of the overage get's settled by the insurance companies or we'd hear more people *****ing about it in public. Maybe you've heard accounts?

Even a non driver at fault accident is going to cause a driver insurance trouble.

We haven't had much follow up from the handful of drivers who've reported accidents here. Wonder if they are being forced to sign non-disclosure agreements in order to get paid up and out of Uber/Lyft's system so we never hear back from them?


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> True as well. Seldom hear about drivers having to pay past the coverage limits though. Probably one of those dirty little insurance secrets the public seldom hears about. But I suspect a lot of the overage get's settled by the insurance companies or we'd hear more people *****ing about it in public. Maybe you've heard accounts?
> 
> Even a non driver at fault accident is going to cause a driver insurance trouble.
> 
> We haven't had much follow up from the handful of drivers who've reported accidents here. Wonder if they are being forced to sign non-disclosure agreements in order to get paid up and out of Uber/Lyft's system so we never hear back from them?


Minimum insurance coverage in California is 15K death/injury, 30K max per accident, 5K property damage. I don't know what Metromile covers.

http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/car-insurance.php

This would only cover very minor accidents.

A couple days in hospital would cost 15K.

My truck was hit a couple months back while parked. Another driver left their car in neutral, it rolled about 75 feet into my passenger side fender.

Very minimal damage, average estimate to fix, $1400 dllrs. They sent me the cash, I pulled out fender by pulling it out with my bare hands.

Imagine what a real accident costs.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 5781
> View attachment 5782
> 
> 
> Here are some screen shots. It also shows exactly when I started and stopped my shift. I like that.
> 
> The gas cost is an estimate based on some national number they have.
> 
> It also shows when I have my car off. I always turn it off when I'm waiting. So that's time I'm not working, but exchanging quips with you clowns


Does it record your maximum speed? Did you go over 50 or is that as high as it records. What happens if you exceed the speed limit?


----------



## Godric

Nope. They don't care now fast you go. It's not like Progressive.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Moofish said:


> Ya, here's the page for Uber drivers with better explanations: https://www.metromile.com/uber?utm_source=external&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=uber-announcement
> I'll still look into it as its more legal than trying to make a claim with my current insurance situation, I just worry about Uber's coverage of the driver under their insurance.


If UBER is pushing this insurance, than I think it would be harder to not honor their stated coverage. 
I am sure they are getting something from Metromile for any UBER drivers who sign up. Perhaps UBER will buy Metromile. I started to do a quick quote but it would not finish, of course after I entered my household info and zip. Doh!


----------



## Lepke

This may sounds a little cynical but if uber is pushing this and partnering with this company I'm not sure that I trust them.


----------



## UberXtraordinary

Walkersm said:


> I think metromile replaces your personal insurance, so no one to find out anything. It is primary from what I understand.


Correct


----------



## frndthDuvel

Lepke said:


> This may sounds a little cynical but if uber is pushing this and partnering with this company I'm not sure that I trust them.


That certainly is understandable. But they are getting big enough and have already suffered slight consequences for some of their business practices. More bad publicity is going to become increasingly costlier to them. Insurance problems would be headline grabbing. Yeah, they should be now.


----------



## observer

Lepke said:


> This may sounds a little cynical but if uber is pushing this and partnering with this company I'm not sure that I trust them.


It could be one of Kalanicks buddies, Metromile is based out of San Francisco too. And, don't forget James River is or was funded by Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Lepke

observer said:


> It could be one of Kalanicks buddies, Metromile is based out of San Francisco too. And, don't forget James River is or was funded by Goldman Sachs.


Santander bank is one of the largest banks in the world and they didn't have any problem ****ing drivers, even repossessing cars of active duty service men who were overseas. sorry but uber is not to be trusted and any company they partner with is also not to be trusted.


----------



## observer

Lepke said:


> Santander bank is one of the largest banks in the world and they didn't have any problem ****ing drivers, even repossessing cars of active duty service men who were overseas. sorry but uber is not to be trusted and any company they partner with is also not to be trusted.


I know thats why I brought up Goldman Sachs. They not only invested in James River, they also are behind Uber.

I don't trust any of them.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> It could be one of Kalanicks buddies, Metromile is based out of San Francisco too. And, don't forget James River is or was funded by Goldman Sachs.


I just read that their back end insurance provider is National _General Insurance_ Group. I went online and got a quick quote. Pretty much matched my current higher coverages and perhaps was a bit cheaper since some miles will be UBER paid. 2 drivers ,newer car
32.86 per month
4.3 cents per mile when not pinged and on way to rider and while on trip till end of trip.
As stated above they do not reflect speeding or hard braking with higher rates. 
Shoot, just the non worry part of it for the next 6 months, I think that is the initial term will be worth it. What the General, the generalwho saves us time, is going to mess with me?


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

Lepke said:


> Santander bank is one of the largest banks in the world and they didn't have any problem ****ing drivers, even repossessing cars of active duty service men who were overseas. sorry but uber is not to be trusted and any company they partner with is also not to be trusted.


i hate the deals that some people signed up for but this country wasn't founded on nanny principles. if my neighbor signed up for this lease and then realized he/she made a terrible choice it is very unfortunate but don't spend my tax dollars trying to remedy it for him/her. learn from their mistakes and go become an employee somewhere ....and let management protect you, it is not my responsibility.

that said, i will take you to the store to buy groceries when you lose your vehicle because you are my neighbor and no one is forcing me to do so.


----------



## hanging in there

frndthDuvel said:


> I just read that their back end insurance provider is National _General Insurance_ Group. I went online and got a quick quote. Pretty much matched my current higher coverages and perhaps was a bit cheaper since some miles will be UBER paid. 2 drivers ,newer car
> 32.86 per month
> 4.3 cents per mile when not pinged and on way to rider and while on trip till end of trip.
> As stated above they do not reflect speeding or hard braking with higher rates.
> Shoot, just the non worry part of it for the next 6 months, I think that is the initial term will be worth it. What the General, the generalwho saves us time, is going to mess with me?


I just got a quote based on my driving record (1 chargeable accident 0 tickets Costa Mesa CA area) selecting a $1000 deductible for coll/comp for a 2014 Dodge Caravan and $50k/100k liability limits. (IMO it is foolish to try to save a few dollars a month to go with the state-mandated 15k/30k minimums.)

$45.57/mo + 6.6 cents per mile up to 150 mi/day. Of course the Uber miles from ping to drop-off would not count.

This could be a great deal for part-timers but it approaches the cost of commercial insurance for us full-timers. Which, btw, it is not. They specifically exclude livery except for Uber. Based on what I've seen I don't think a black car operator looking for cheaper TCP insurance would be able to use this. Feedback appreciated.

Anyway, running the numbers, if I assume max usage the worst case would be 150 chargeable miles per day x 30 days = 4500 miles/mo x 6.6 cents = $297/mo + $45.57 base cost per mo = $342/mo or $4104/yr.

That is still about a grand a year cheaper in my case than the traditional TCP commercial insurance quotes I got, although, again, it would not work in that case IMO.

For part-time work, say 1000 chargeable miles per month, it would be 1000 mi x 6.6 cents = $66 + $45 = $111/mo. Still significantly more than what I would be paying for a traditional personal policy in my case, but well worth the peace of mind knowing that I was in fact properly insured all-around.

It sounds intriguing. I'd be interested to see what else crops up in CA between now and July 1 when AB2293 requirements kick in.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Metro mile sounds interesting, but I will hold off before signing up. I want to see how they will pay out in case of accidents. If it's easy to get in touch with them. It's a brand new company. Let it establish itself before they will get my $$$

And what if I decide to do lyft/sidecar.. How will I be covered then.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Chicago-uber said:


> Metro mile sounds interesting, but I will hold off before signing up. I want to see how they will pay out in case of accidents. If it's easy to get in touch with them. It's a brand new company. Let it establish itself before they will get my $$$
> 
> And what if I decide to do lyft/sidecar.. How will I be covered then.


I would imagine they would be paying out with less stress than what I have now. Why wait and keep risking running on personal now to see if Metromile is better later? The worst can already be assumed if something happens with the personal insurance most of us have. I think I am willing to risk the worst with Metromile.

LYFT/SIDECAR will be covered as if personal miles. At least until another company jumps in and covers all. Lyft could simply re-imburse miles after Ping to completion of trip to Metromile insured if they thought about it. Otherwise there may be drivers unwilling to drive for them when they get use to the idea that "hey, I am covered with a company that knows I work TNC"


----------



## Godric

Metromile started in 2011. National General used to be GMAC. Have been around for years. I have my RV and other vehicles insured through National General and they have been great. My RV was broken into while it was in storage for the winter and needed the door replaced. They replaced the door and the door frame just to make sure the color matched. I was very pleased with their service. I told my agent what I was doing with my SUV and why I was doing it. He just smiled and said "very wise choice". Also said I wouldn't of liked the outcome if I would of had a accident while on personal insurance. Yep...I'm sleeping better now.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> I would imagine they would be paying out with less stress than what I have now. Why wait and keep risking running on personal now to see if Metromile is better later? The worst can already be assumed if something happens with the personal insurance most of us have. I think I am willing to risk the worst with Metromile.
> 
> LYFT/SIDECAR will be covered as if personal miles. At least until another company jumps in and covers all. Lyft could simply re-imburse miles after Ping to completion of trip to Metromile insured if they thought about it. Otherwise there may be drivers unwilling to drive for them when they get use to the idea that "hey, I am covered with a company that knows I work TNC"


I thought Uber tied them up exclusively to cover their drivers.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Yes, it does feel good.


Well I just signed up with Metromile.
2015 car
2 adult drivers
32.86 per month
4.3 cents per mile
500 deductible
250/500k liability

Started immediately with a payment of the first month. Until I get the dongle, miles are free.
Called Geico and cancelled, getting 75 bucks back for the remaining month on my policy.
WOW!!! I do feel like a shadow has passed and I am able to stick my head up. I think it is going to make driving a bit more enjoyable not having to worry about the what if all shift long.

When I cancelled with Geico they were all too happy to do that, but they did say they were working on it for other states.
My advice to all, do it. It feels good. Not much to lose. I had a 300 dollar payment coming up in April to continue, now I only have to pay per month. I like that.
I asked metromile about a referral program, LOL , they said they were working on it.


----------



## hanging in there

hanging in there said:


> I just got a quote based on my driving record (1 chargeable accident 0 tickets Costa Mesa CA area) selecting a $1000 deductible for coll/comp for a 2014 Dodge Caravan and $50k/100k liability limits. (IMO it is foolish to try to save a few dollars a month to go with the state-mandated 15k/30k minimums.)
> 
> $45.57/mo + 6.6 cents per mile up to 150 mi/day. Of course the Uber miles from ping to drop-off would not count.
> 
> This could be a great deal for part-timers but it approaches the cost of commercial insurance for us full-timers. Which, btw, it is not. They specifically exclude livery except for Uber. Based on what I've seen I don't think a black car operator looking for cheaper TCP insurance would be able to use this. Feedback appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, running the numbers, if I assume max usage the worst case would be 150 chargeable miles per day x 30 days = 4500 miles/mo x 6.6 cents = $297/mo + $45.57 base cost per mo = $342/mo or $4104/yr.
> 
> That is still about a grand a year cheaper in my case than the traditional TCP commercial insurance quotes I got, although, again, it would not work in that case IMO.
> 
> For part-time work, say 1000 chargeable miles per month, it would be 1000 mi x 6.6 cents = $66 + $45 = $111/mo. Still significantly more than what I would be paying for a traditional personal policy in my case, but well worth the peace of mind knowing that I was in fact properly insured all-around.
> 
> It sounds intriguing. I'd be interested to see what else crops up in CA between now and July 1 when AB2293 requirements kick in.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I should add that one interesting thing I read in their FAQ section was that they currently do not cover other TNC rides such as Lyft or Sidecar so that means, if I understand it correctly, that you would be paying for the miles while waiting for a Lyft ping but would still not have coverage.

I guess the workaround would be to always keep the Uber app open at the same time as the Lyft app in order to cover your "Period 1" in any case.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes, it does feel good.
> 
> Well I just signed up with Metromile.
> 2015 car
> 2 adult drivers
> 32.86 per month
> 4.3 cents per mile
> 500 deductible
> 250/500k liability
> 
> Started immediately with a payment of the first month. Until I get the dongle, miles are free.
> Called Geico and cancelled, getting 75 bucks back for the remaining month on my policy.
> WOW!!! I do feel like a shadow has passed and I am able to stick my head up. I think it is going to make driving a bit more enjoyable not having to worry about the what if all shift long.
> 
> When I cancelled with Geico they were all too happy to do that, but they did say they were working on it for other states.
> My advice to all, do it. It feels good. Not much to lose. I had a 300 dollar payment coming up in April to continue, now I onnly have to pay per month. I like that.
> I asked metromile about a referral program, LOL , they said they were working on it.


Low deductible, good coverage.


----------



## frndthDuvel

hanging in there said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I should add that one interesting thing I read in their FAQ section was that they currently do not cover other TNC rides such as Lyft or Sidecar so that means, if I understand it correctly, that you would be paying for the miles while waiting for a Lyft ping but would still not have coverage.
> 
> I guess the workaround would be to always keep the Uber app open at the same time as the Lyft app in order to cover your "Period 1" in any case.


I asked the rep about LYFT,and those miles would be addressed as personal miles. So yes you will be paying for miles even when on a Lyft ride, BUT the gap time would be covered. It would seem that Lyft could offer reimbursement of the trip miles to those covered by Metromile to keep their Drivers from paying for the "trip" miles. I would think MetroMile does notwant to cover Lyft because it is not as good for UBER.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Moofish said:


> Ya, here's the page for Uber drivers with better explanations: https://www.metromile.com/uber?utm_source=external&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=uber-announcement
> I'll still look into it as its more legal than trying to make a claim with my current insurance situation, I just worry about Uber's coverage of the driver under their insurance.


POST # 37 / @Moofish : Do "moofish"

hold up signs that read "Eat mor chikin"?
Thank you for the hyperlink to the al-
most Exhaustively Complete FAQs page
at Metromile. Will compare these 'Nicky
Minions to Plymouth Rock when I re-
turn to Boston this Spring.

Meanwhile, Happy St. Patrick's Day from
Marco Island on Florida's Left Coast!


----------



## observer

hanging in there said:


> I just got a quote based on my driving record (1 chargeable accident 0 tickets Costa Mesa CA area) selecting a $1000 deductible for coll/comp for a 2014 Dodge Caravan and $50k/100k liability limits. (IMO it is foolish to try to save a few dollars a month to go with the state-mandated 15k/30k minimums.)
> 
> $45.57/mo + 6.6 cents per mile up to 150 mi/day. Of course the Uber miles from ping to drop-off would not count.
> 
> This could be a great deal for part-timers but it approaches the cost of commercial insurance for us full-timers. Which, btw, it is not. They specifically exclude livery except for Uber. Based on what I've seen I don't think a black car operator looking for cheaper TCP insurance would be able to use this. Feedback appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, running the numbers, if I assume max usage the worst case would be 150 chargeable miles per day x 30 days = 4500 miles/mo x 6.6 cents = $297/mo + $45.57 base cost per mo = $342/mo or $4104/yr.
> 
> That is still about a grand a year cheaper in my case than the traditional TCP commercial insurance quotes I got, although, again, it would not work in that case IMO.
> 
> For part-time work, say 1000 chargeable miles per month, it would be 1000 mi x 6.6 cents = $66 + $45 = $111/mo. Still significantly more than what I would be paying for a traditional personal policy in my case, but well worth the peace of mind knowing that I was in fact properly insured all-around.
> 
> It sounds intriguing. I'd be interested to see what else crops up in CA between now and July 1 when AB2293 requirements kick in.


It may work if you only drove for Uber. If you drove for other TNCs it would be too expensive because you would need other coverage.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> It may work if you only drove for Uber. If you drove for other TNCs it would be too expensive because you would need other coverage.


You do not need other coverage for other TNC's\. Lyft pays for the trip. The period 1 time as it is with UBER is charged as if they were personal miles. So you are covered whle doing LYFT. BUT one just does not get the trip portion of the LYFT ride deducted from mileage total. Still for me a small price to pay for the knowledge that my insurance company knows what I am doing. So it does not matter whether you have the Uber app on or not, you are paying for those non trip miles no matter what. But on LYFT trips you are paying for those miles as well. So on that typical 4 mile trip for LYFT, you are paying about 17.2 cents more than you would be paying for a 4 mile UBER trip.

Yeah, it does seem to be to good to be true. But I am in and getting happier by the freekin moment. It has been a loong 8 months insurance worry wise. No more! Well at least for now. I think the more folks start cancelling their personal the more impetus for other companies to jump in.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> You do not need other coverage for other TNC's\. Lyft pays for the trip. The period 1 time as it is with UBER is charged as if they were personal miles. So you are covered whle doing LYFT. BUT one just does not get the trip portion of the LYFT ride deducted from mileage total. Still for me a small price to pay for the knowledge that my insurance company knows what I am doing. So it does not matter whether you have the Uber app on or not, you are paying for those non trip miles no matter what. But on LYFT trips you are paying for those miles as well. So on that typical 4 mile trip for LYFT, you are paying about 17.2 cents more than you would be paying for a 4 mile UBER trip.
> 
> Yeah, it does seem to be to good to be true. But I am in and getting happier by the freekin moment. It has been a loong 8 months insurance worry wise. No more! Well at least for now. I think the more folks start cancelling their personal the more impetus for other companies to jump in.


Ok, thanks. Got it now, Even though you are on Lyft app you are covered through the personal miles. Which is basically the same coverage you get while on Uber.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 37 / @Moofish : Do "moofish"
> 
> hold up signs that read "Eat mor chikin"?
> Thank you for the hyperlink to the al-
> most Exhaustively Complete FAQs page
> at Metromile. Will compare these 'Nicky
> Minions to Plymouth Rock when I re-
> turn to Boston this Spring.
> 
> Meanwhile, Happy St. Patrick's Day from
> Marco Island on Florida's Left Coast!


Are you a regular at Cheers,
where everyone knows your name


----------



## frndthDuvel

I am feeling so good now(and growing) that I am covered in the gap miles that I said forget it! I am not driving today and am breaking out the beer instead. Plus I am thinking that since I do not have to make a 300 dollar premium payment beginning of April, that gives extra room to have a day of App off. Though I did log 4 hours earlier. Miles are free until you get the device, and I guess you have a few days after that to hook it up. I am surprised at how much I must have supressed the insurance concerns as the need for cash flow was greater than the risk.
Please, everybody go to Metromile and check it out for your own peace of mind. Yes, I must admit it sounds (feels) too good to be true. I think the more people who sign up will only create more pressure on other carriers to get into the game.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DrJeecheroo said:


> Are you a regular at Cheers,
> where everyone knows your name


POST # 67 /@DrJeecheroo: At Cheers on

Beacon Street in my Beloved Boston I
go by George Q. Tyrebiter, an Associate
of The Firesign Theatre.


----------



## Curtis Martin

I took their max coverage levels (100/300) and $500 deductible. I also went 12k/yr on miles because I drive 40-50 mi to get to the area I work.


Curtis Martin said:


> I signed up with them today. Keep in mind that they cover yo during the periods that Uber doesn't. They track your total mileage drive, then get the mileage driven from the time you accept a trip, until you drop off the fare directly from Uber, then deduct that from your total mileage. Driving around between trips is charged to you. I was quoted $46.81 monthly base charge and 6.7 cents per mile. I chose 12,000 mi/yr for personal miles, which made my premium $127.21/mo. Farmers quoted my over $1200 per 6 mo.


----------



## LEAFdriver

I posted this in another thread and then found this thread...so here's my first month's experience with Metromile so far! I have 2 cars insured through them (both used for Uber) and today is the ending of my first month's billing cycle. I don't have the 'official' bill for last month yet, but I drove approx 3000 miles last month and my base rate for both cars is $28.28 per month and then .028 cents per mile. Uber miles are deducted from my personal miles each month. I got a rough estimate today and _*my total bill for both cars last month should be around $80! *_ I was paying a little bit more than that with my personal insurance (Farmer's) before I started with Uber! Not a bad deal! Also, before I discovered Metromile from a fellow Uber driver here on UP.....I was insured with Erie Insurance that offered TNC hybrid insurance and I was paying $129 a month! (And they did not offer Roadside Assistance! Metromile does!) So I'm saving $50 a month off of my former insurance. Also, if I decide to go on vacation, etc....and won't be driving my cars for a good length of time, my insurance will go down significantly. For instance, if I take a month off for vacation to Florida and our cars aren't being driven at all...I only pay $28 for that month! I love it!


*What is the partnership between Uber and Metromile?*
Metromile has partnered with Uber in order to help driver partners of Uber's Transportation Network Companies save money on personal auto insurance. Metromile can already tabulate total miles driven. Now, in coordination with Uber, miles driven from accepting a ride request to dropping off a passenger(s) can be distinguished. Traditional auto insurers may not cover livery risks under a personal auto policy. By purchasing a per-mile policy through Metromile, personal insurance coverage includes the timeframe when a driver partner of Uber's TNCs has their app on while looking for a ride request, in addition to their typical personal time.


*In which states does Metromile offer per-mile insurance?*
Currently, per-mile insurance is available in *California, Oregon, Washington, and Illinois.* We are working on making more states available. 

*Does this mean I can get personal insurance from Metromile as an Uber driver partner?*
*Yes.* This new type of policy was designed specifically to give driver partners of Uber's Transportation Network Companies an option for personal auto coverage. Coverage through Metromile is not mandatory; rather, it is an option that may be more cost-effective than purchasing a commercial policy.


----------



## frndthDuvel

LEAFdriver said:


> I don't have the 'official' bill for last month yet, but I drove approx 3000 miles last month and my base rate for both cars is $28.28 per month and then .028 cents per mile..


Wow, that is a great rate. Is that with Metromiles highest coverages? I thought that was 250/500
My rate which I still dig, is 32.86 per month/4.3 cpm. But I took their highest coverages and 500 deductible. But my car is newer?


----------



## elelegido

"How much money will I save with per-mile insurance?
On average, our customers are saving up to $500 per year."

Careful investigation is needed whenever companies are not transparent / honest about money.

"On average, savings up to $500 per year" makes no sense. If I average 1, 2 and 6, the answer is exactly 3. It's not "up to 3" or "about 3"; it is 3 exactly. But Metromile does not say what the average saving is. It sounds very similar to "earn up to $1,500/week driving for Uber!"

Maybe Metromile is good for some, but due diligence is required.


----------



## observer

elelegido said:


> "How much money will I save with per-mile insurance?
> On average, our customers are saving up to $500 per year."
> 
> Careful investigation is needed whenever companies are not transparent / honest about money.
> 
> "On average, savings up to $500 per year" makes no sense. If I average 1, 2 and 6, the answer is exactly 3. It's not "up to 3" or "about 3"; it is 3 exactly. But Metromile does not say what the average saving is. It sounds very similar to "earn up to $1,500/week driving for Uber!"
> 
> Maybe Metromile is good for some, but due diligence is required.


This rate is only good for 6 months. At six month renewal, they reevaluate charges. Think they will go down?


----------



## Moofish

Still no idea how people are getting such low rates/mile, my quote was 7.8¢ / mile which adds up to being more than I would like.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Moofish said:


> Still no idea how people are getting such low rates/mile, my quote was 7.8¢ / mile which adds up to being more than I would like.


Any accidents chargeable vehicular incidnets including talking on the phone/texting?
How many years of driving?
Age (range)?
What kind of car?


----------



## frndthDuvel

elelegido said:


> "How much money will I save with per-mile insurance?
> On average, our customers are saving up to $500 per year."
> 
> Careful investigation is needed whenever companies are not transparent / honest about money.
> 
> Maybe Metromile is good for some, but due diligence is required.


Even at 20000 chargeable miles a year this beats my rate. Not by 500 of course, perhaps a hundred. But big savings was not why I decided to go with it and see what happens later. Still running on that peace of mind feeling after a week of on the clock. I do think the more Drivers who sign up it can only help pricing going forward. Plus the other insurance companies will surely , are surely watching how Metro is doing. Have you gotten a quote yet?


----------



## observer

They are backed by what used to be GMAC insurance.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...General-Insurance-Effective-July#.VRIKqL3n9Ah


----------



## observer

Either I'm doing something wrong or it's very expensive. I went through their estimator. I ran it as non Uber and it quoted me at 19.22 per month plus 1.6 cents per mile. Comes out to approx 180 per month. More than double what I pay now.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Either I'm doing something wrong or it's very expensive. I went through their estimator. I ran it as non Uber and it quoted me at 19.22 per month plus 1.6 cents per mile. Comes out to approx 180 per month. More than double what I pay now.


Those pennies add up!!


----------



## LEAFdriver

frndthDuvel said:


> Wow, that is a great rate. Is that with Metromiles highest coverages? I thought that was 250/500
> My rate which I still dig, is 32.86 per month/4.3 cpm. But I took their highest coverages and 500 deductible. But my car is newer?


*Coverage Limit Deductible Premium Per Mile**
Bodily Injury $100,000 / $300,000 $36.20 $0.006
Property Damage $50,000 $10.86 $0.004
Comprehensive Actual cash value $1,000 $5.43 $0.002
Collision Actual cash value $1,000 $30.77 $0.012
Medical Payments $1,000 $1.81 $0.001
Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist Bodily Injury $100,000 / $300,000 $3.62 $0.001
Rental Reimbursement $30/day up to 30 days $3.62 $0.001
Roadside Assistance Included $1.81 $0.001
*Vehicle Total (6 months) | 2014 Nissan LEAF $94.12 $0.028*


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> Either I'm doing something wrong or it's very expensive. I went through their estimator. I ran it as non Uber and it quoted me at 19.22 per month plus 1.6 cents per mile. Comes out to approx 180 per month. More than double what I pay now.


You plan on driving 10000 non uber miles a month?


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> You plan on driving 10000 non uber miles a month?


Lol, I need a nap!


----------



## Lepke

DenverDiane said:


> I assume you've stopped using Google search then because you know.... not to be trusted, right?
> It's great that you don't trust some companies out there and chose to let everyone know that you don;t trust them but I am going to need a bit more convincing before I choose not to do business with someone,


Do business with whomever you want. My concern is that uber and companies they partner with see drivers as an easy mark. I'm concerned that they see us as being less educated and less informed and have no problem taking advantage of us. But by all means do business with them. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Lepke

DenverDiane said:


> Right. So you _have_ stopped using Google then?
> I didn't quite catch your answer?


Google isn't charging drivers 18% interest on subprime auto loans taken out of their bank accounts weekly with the assistance of uber. Google also didn't repossess the cars of active duty service men while deployed overseas. 
Google takes no money from me and provides wonderful services.

Now please stop quoting and responding to the things that I post.


----------



## UberOnSD

chi1cabby said:


> Let's take $135/month avg per Uber driver. Uber had 160,000 Drivers in Dec 2014. 20%, or 32,000 Drivers were commercially insured UberBLACK/SUV/LUX/TAXI.
> 128,000 x $135 = $17,280,000
> For reference, Uber & Lyft combined paid $18.7M in premiums to James River Insr during the first 3Qs, 2014.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-premium-enough.8557/#post-104349
> *So Uber fraudulently cost shifted $17.28M in premiums in Dec 2014 alone, while Uber & Lyft paid $18.7M total in premiums for first 9 months of 2014!*


I would think if all of this gloom and doom fraudulent activity was actually occurring, Obama the Magnificent would have sicked the Attorney General on Uber and Lyft by now.


----------



## observer

DenverDiane said:


> Right . so not _all_ Uber partners are actually evil like you said.
> Only the ones that _you_ decide are evil and shouldn't be trusted.
> Got it.


And the ones on your "ignore" list. Don't forget us evil ones.


----------



## gman

scrurbscrud said:


> Most drivers are probably going to be safe for a one time (driver at fault) accident and getting coverage for their vehicle.
> 
> BUT after the accident/payout it will be deactivation, cancellation of insurance and insurance hell for 3 years or more afterwards depending on the personal injury amounts paid out. Could be an ultimate cost of anywhere from $5000,6000. to $15000-20000 depending on how long the driver remains in insurance hell. Could threaten their full time jobs too if they have to drive.


Please explain. This is insurance specifically for this type of driving, just like personal insurance is for personal driving. I've never known anyone who got in a personal accident with personal insurance to all of a sudden to be in "insurance hell". Sure the rate might go up in the future, but accidents happen, this is why we have insurance. So I doubt someone who has specific "rideshare" insurance is going to be screwed simply because of one accident. Maybe if you are running with just personal insurance and they find out you got in an accident driving for Uber, but not with insurance designed for the specific activity.


----------



## frndthDuvel

gman said:


> Please explain. This is insurance specifically for this type of driving, just like personal insurance is for personal driving. I've never known anyone who got in a personal accident with personal insurance to all of a sudden to be in "insurance hell". Sure the rate might go up in the future, but accidents happen, this is why we have insurance. So I doubt someone who has specific "rideshare" insurance is going to be screwed simply because of one accident. Maybe if you are running with just personal insurance and they find out you got in an accident driving for Uber, but not with insurance designed for the specific activity.


Ok, I have been building to this moment. IF you are driving in a state where Metromile with UBER coverage is offered, yet you have not enrolled. You are a ****ing idiot!


----------



## ReviTULize

scrurbscrud said:


> There will always be that nagging question about what James River will really cover for the driver involved in an accident with pax onboard.


If they dont cover anything, they're making a killing


----------



## gman

frndthDuvel said:


> Ok, I have ben building to this moment. IF you are driving in a state where Metromile with UBER coverage is offered, yet you have not enrolled. You are a ****ing idiot!


You're preaching to the choir, I am just about to sign up. I was just asking our resident insurance curmudgeon to back up his claim that one accident and you will then be in "insurance hell". I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## mramirezhb

FYI I asked metromile.com if we are covered for comp and Collison during stage 2 and 3. 

answer : Yes . they have partnered with Uber during that stage and you are fully covered if you got the comp and Collison portion 

the catch 1000 deductible . I have the 250 deductible during stages 1 and personal


----------



## Sacto Burbs

... and no health coverage I wager ...


----------



## mramirezhb

hmm good question. I see medical on personal time. I'll find out .
my previous insurable seems cheaper as in doing the math paid 112 for full coverage and had Mexico coverage. this just by a fuzzy math will cost me 140 MO but I am not playing the lying game


----------



## UberCemetery

*Metromile opens East Coast office in Boston*

*http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/metromile-opens-east-coast-office-in-boston-300058660.html








*


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> I did a normal 4 hour shift today. It measured my miles and told me:
> 
> Estimated 3,000 miles per month
> 
> $135/month Additional insurance cost with Metromile (compared to my current insurance)


Here is another ditty from the link you shared:

"Your quoted policy lasts for six months. After that time, your monthly rate will be re-evaluated at renewal. Several factors can affect your rate, like citations and violations."

This policy was developed with the advice or partnership of UBER if I'm not mistaken??? Most everyone is well aware of Uber's tendency to stop on a dime and change direction with respect to rates or policy. Whatever suits them....... you are brought in, recruited to drive when wages are great and then six months after the market has settled in: WHAM! -They slash the rates. I doubt after six months they are going to slash the rates for drivers. My guess is, they have that cap on mileage for the reason that, they will look at your mileage from the previous period, figure out how much you drove over the cap and then adjust your rates skyward from there accordingly. They will get the extra money out of you regardless. It seems like (to me anyway) a way to milk you out of more cash over time, while encouraging you to drive more......

Something like that. I'm not pleased with how I wrote that, but the gist is there. It isn't all that dissimilar too slashing the rates with the idea in mind that more pax will book rides, but also, out of necessity, drivers will need to drive more to maintain. This strikes me as a similar strategy.

I'd be interested in hearing other people's opinion on that. I may be reading too much into it. It's just - haven't we all heard this before somehow?


----------



## Huberis

If a person commits to this, they really are going to have you by the balls. Why wouldn't they slowly ratchet up the rates every six months? Once you go this path, how easy is it to go back to conventional, personal insurance? If you leave MM or UBER and your next personal carrier sees record of rideshare work - does anyone have any idea how that plays out? 10,000 miles a year driving people round and round isn't much at all.


----------



## mramirezhb

Huberis said:


> If a person commits to this, they really are going to have you by the balls. Why wouldn't they slowly ratchet up the rates every six months? Once you go this path, how easy is it to go back to conventional, personal insurance? If you leave MM or UBER and your next personal carrier sees record of rideshare work - does anyone have any idea how that plays out? 10,000 miles a year driving people round and round isn't much at all.


I agree lots of unknowns but what other legal options do we have


----------



## Tx rides

DrJeecheroo said:


> If txrides thinks it's a good idea. I might get the insurance also.


Ha! I plead the fifth!!! Lol! But seriously. It seems better than lying! I would check on comp/collision though, for all periods!


----------



## Huberis

There is a lawyer I know form the cafe I get my coffee. He makes his living off of defending people who mostly do dumb shit. He suggested that, to tell yourself you are able to pull the wool over your personal insurance provider's eyes is dumb to the nth degree. 

This kind of sets the stage for more enmeshment between you and UBER. The UBER experience is rather a manipulative kind of relationship. A driver is once again setting themselves up to every 6 months have their future either rewritten or redirected in a way that is going to be tough to predict. 

Better than lying...... that'd be something liable to be paid back dearly. Lots of unknowns....... The insurance cluster**** is largely at the hands of the very people expected to make this coverage possible. It's creepy to me.


----------



## mramirezhb

Creepy is probably not the best way to describe it. I would say a bit suspicious. 
Until june? When the insurance reform goes into affect 

What other legal option do we have?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Tx rides said:


> Ha! I plead the fifth!!! Lol! But seriously. It seems better than lying! I would check on comp/collision though, for all periods!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ReviTULize said:


> If they dont cover anything, they're making a killing


Of course!! That's why insurance companies stay in business!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberCemetery said:


> *Metromile opens East Coast office in Boston*
> 
> *http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/metromile-opens-east-coast-office-in-boston-300058660.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST # 95 / UberCemetery : Bostonian
Bison finds this
"News to Me" is extraspecially timely!
With Relocation to NE Coastal Kalanick-
istan Imminent this ungulate plans on
getting Answers-in-Person.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

mramirezhb said:


> Creepy is probably not the best way to describe it. I would say a bit suspicious.
> Until june? When the insurance reform goes into affect
> 
> What other legal option do we have?


POST # 101 / mramirezhb : Bison agrees
that when the Insurance
Reform goes into Effect, it will Affect all
#[F]Uber Drivers in The Golden State.

Per Your Avatar Surround, do you reside
in/near Tijuana, Baja California?


----------

